# ensemble Unicorn and Oni -Wytars best recordingS



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

well to me on the way to Bethlehem and codex faenza or my top favorite, seconnd favorites the black madonna of monserrat and from byzantium to Andalusia finally my third favorite or music of troubadour and carmina burana.

There is not a single release i dislike, but there go my appreciation my verdict on em...
You guys heard other oni-wytars or unicorn ensemble recordings perhaps there more for me to
explore of these ensemble.

:tiphat:


----------

